# Brooks Hines surprise



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

late report, but o well. went to Brooks Hines 2 saturdays ago to see if the bass were doing anything. was fishing a redeye shad deep and a dang 7lb 9oz catfish jumped all over it! thought i had a huge bass. 1st clue shoulda been that it never jumped...... we got 6 bass as well, biggest being a 2lber on a trick worm.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

that's a decent ictalurus punctatus u got there just a question where is brook hines, i hear alota talk about this place*http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=ictalurus+punctatus&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart*


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

It's east of Brewton. If you take 29 out of brewton, you pass the sign for it on your right.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

good lookin cat i have heard of some nice bass being caught outta there. only caught 10-12 ones whats the trick to getting the bigger ones?


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Bed Fishing! wish i had a better answer. but all the double digit bass from there come between feb. 1st and the end of march. as for the location, you can google maps search leon brooks hines lake.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Wasn't at Brooks Hines, but I loaded the boat with Channel Cats a few years ago with a rapala shad rap crank bait. I was in a public County Lake in South Alabama. I guess they were bedding because all of them came from almost the exact same spot.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

that thing is massive


----------

